# beagle pups



## Walleyemachine0521 (Jan 22, 2017)

anyone know of any pups for sale right now. I am looking for me and my son. I live around the lansing area


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Galaxy kennels... not sure if they have any right now but that’s where I got my dog and I am very happy with him.they r in Rockford mi


----------



## Nashy (May 16, 2017)

I also would recommend galaxy kennels, I got my Remington 3 years ago and top notch beagles. Last year my Remington and I had got over 50 rabbits and he actually had caught 5 himself. We have managed 9 snowshoes also last year.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

M


Nashy said:


> I also would recommend galaxy kennels, I got my Remington 3 years ago and top notch beagles. Last year my Remington and I had got over 50 rabbits and he actually had caught 5 himself. We have managed 9 snowshoes also last year.


ine is about to be 3 as well I wounder if they are litter mates.


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone know where to get a pup at besides galaxy? Or can any give me some info about the dogs from there?


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

http://www.bachmanskennel.com/


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

I thought about it my uncle has a dog from Scott, but I cdont think I can spend 750 on a pup


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I was curious what type dogs galaxy had and recently contacted them. They run little pack format. I would want to see mother and father run before buying. Not sure who's selling beagle pups for $750, but i would never pay that for a beagle pup!!! Thats unheard of. $250 seems to be the going price these days on well bred, champion bloodline, beagle pups. I would say with a little research you can find them cheaper than that.


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

I heard mixed reviews on galaxy, so I’m still undecided.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Back when I was breeding and selling pups, I would sell mine for $300.00. That was at 12 weeks. They would have most of their vaccinations, fully wormed, come with a 1 year health guarantee, and the owner if they chose to could bring the pup back at 6 months and I would start them. 
There were still guys that thought that $300.00 was outrageous. 
Other than the upper east coast states, I've sold dogs to people in every state east of the Mississippi. 
Unfortunately my parents health issues caused me to slow down my breeding program and I've never really got back into it since my parents have passed.


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

What is a good price for a beagle pup?


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

$300.00 is reasonable. Hell thats 10 bags of dog food for a 12 year hunting companion .That is from a FC pedigree.


----------



## Toddh (Aug 8, 2017)

I have 3 male pups for sale right now located in pewamo MI 48873 My number is 517-256-5046 They are also posted in the hunting dogs classifieds


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Smitty03 said:


> I thought about it my uncle has a dog from Scott, but I cdont think I can spend 750 on a pup


Check with him some times he has some he will let go CHEAP!!


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Heres one. $150. Mt. Pleasant, mi. Good bloodlines, depending on what type dog you're looking for. Originally wanted more, but looking to move pups. 989-621-6064. Kellyg


----------

